# DUBAI | Ciel Tower | 366m | 1199ft | 81 fl | U/C



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

This tower is already in Ground Works stage, no site board yet but I got insider assurances that this is legit :banana:

*Immo Prestige Residential Tower*

Floors:	80
Height:	320m
Project Launch Date:	2016
Construction Started:	May 2016
Developer:	Immo Prestige Holdings Limited
Construction Status:	Under Construction
Usage:	Residential

Immo Prestige Residential Tower is a new supertall skyscraper planned for Dubai Marina. It will be situated directly adjacent to the world-famous Cayan Tower at the far north entrance of the marina.

The development will have a built-up area of 80,000 square metres.

The 80 storey tower will rise to a height of over 320 metres with a 14:1 slenderness ratio.



















https://www.propsearch.ae/dubai/buildings/immo-prestige-residential-tower
https://www.venturesonsite.com/proj...ngs/36339-immo-prestige-tower-in-dubai-marina

Location: http://wikimapia.org/#lang=en&lat=25.087406&lon=55.144544&z=17&m=b


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

bummer for the infinity tower people with marina views


----------



## Dubai Skyscraper (Jul 7, 2009)

Slenderness ratio of 14:1? Now that will be quite a slim tower, very similar to 432 Park Avenue


----------



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

Ohhhhh!!!! Yes!!! I'm so excited for this one!! But I hope it's good considering its covering up Cayan. This is awesome :cheers:


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

Woh great news!  Dubai is really booming again! Hope we see renders soon.


----------



## francais22 (Jan 31, 2015)

Ch.W said:


> Woh great news!  Dubai is really booming again! Hope we see renders soon.


Yes, there is a new supertall every week !


----------



## DubaiM (Nov 10, 2013)

I asure you that I'm gonna rage badly if this project isn't at least as gorgeous and wonderful as Cayan Tower! :gaah:


----------



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

DubaiM said:


> I asure you that I'm gonna rage badly if this project isn't at least as gorgeous and wonderful as Cayan Tower! :gaah:


I agree. If something is being built in front of that beautiful tower, it better be like a God.

But as soon as anyone finds any renders, please post them because I think we would all like to see it as soon as possible. :cheers: :banana:


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Ideally they'd build a tower similar to the Berlin TV tower there with a very slender base that doesn't cover up the beauty of Cayan Tower's body, and a big observation ball that covers up Cayan Tower's unfortunate crown. :lol:


----------



## DUBAI10000 (Dec 27, 2014)

WOW this is really like 2005, new projects every week, I am glad to see how lender it is, but I have to say it better be good considering what it blocks.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Dubai is crazy!! This block alone got 11 supertalls in different stages of construction!! 3 plots remaining in it that might very well be supertalls as well :crazy:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I was wondering when something would be built there.

Now if only they can restart the Pentominium.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

That was my first thought as well.


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

Pentominium needs to restart, best in the cluster easy


----------



## Ch.W (Oct 18, 2013)

I've tried to find renders but wasn't successful. Strange...a supertall u/c without renders.
Perhaps they release them after it's complete:lol:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

first I read the title as Inno :nuts:

http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=110058

added it on SSP


----------



## Oatmeal (Jan 28, 2016)

Ch.W said:


> I've tried to find renders but wasn't successful. Strange...a supertall u/c without renders.
> Perhaps they release them after it's complete:lol:


Okay makes sense... xD


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you HPDubai for this pic  deeply appreciated

Basic site board up:


----------



## CopyLeft (Jan 21, 2015)

Atkins is not in a rush to bring the design to the surface?


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Seems to happen with a lot of Dubai supertalls lately.


----------



## KuwaitLover (Feb 12, 2005)

Gabriel900 said:


> Second phase of piling after the redesign is set to start very soon ..
> 
> some more renders of this beauty


What's very interesting is those new buildings in front of it.


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

Am I the only one who thinks this looks generic and just horrendous? I mean sure the surrounding buildings are tacky for the most part, but blocking the Cayan with this? It doesn’t make much sense to me.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

^^ Most pics are taken from Marina side or Palm Jumeirah and Cayan will show from both .. unless someone is on a boat Cayan will be hidden.

Plus developers knew about the tower in front of Cayan before they started building it.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

I like it except for the podium.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Nice design, but i think it would fit better in the downtown or business bay area.


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by myself:









Picture taken by myself:


----------



## BLD66 (Jun 12, 2018)

Nice addition to that mix. I like it.


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-01-13 by A7R


----------



## Octaviansson (Jan 21, 2016)

It has a chance of being ready by 2025.


----------



## baiu001 (Jan 14, 2013)

Dubai oh Dubai, why you always amaze me?


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

I was on site today, piling contractor just finishing up making way for main contractor to move in shortly .. very active site today


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

Classic Dubai, main contractor always moves in around the time you gave up and forgot about a tower.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

2 days ago

















Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The crane is up!

*By Burj Khalifa fan*


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Moving fast ..

















Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Sasha 74 (Apr 8, 2011)

Very beautiful photo


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2020-08-10 by [U]Burj Khalifa fan[/U]


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Very busy site! yesterday night by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Burj Khalifa fan said:


> Yesterday. Already above ground, third crane ( On the right ) Coming soon


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

A oval shaped supertall! This will be fun to watch


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Reducto (Jun 18, 2010)

That tower will only be 366m? Looks taller on renders.


----------



## kal323Ci (Aug 17, 2009)

I live in Damac Heights so I will try to take some pics once a week.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Up we go! Nov 3 by @Burj Khalifa fan


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by* Jakob*


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

on renders, the base looked like it featured a massive mall, but thatplot is quite small, i don't understand where that giant mall/podium is supposed to be.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-01-18 by [U]FreeMarkets[/U]


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

zwamborn said:


> 2021-01-18 by [U]FreeMarkets[/U]


You need to put the underline tags around the user tags.


----------



## perheps (Jun 3, 2017)

Sorry for Cayan Tower and Damac Height would be lose their views ... but they’re didn’t stop them?


----------



## kal323Ci (Aug 17, 2009)

I live in Damac heights, and the view that I will lose, is nothing special. My view of the Marina is much nicer. The seaview is meh at best.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

kal323Ci said:


> I live in Damac heights, and the view that I will lose, is nothing special. My view of the Marina is much nicer. The seaview is meh at best.


Please, post some pictures!


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

As seen from the ground (22-02-2021)


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me .. from Palm


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This building reminds me of Greenland Suzhou Center.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-07-19 by Jakob


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today from a friend story .. starting to make an impression


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today from SZR


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Update from the developer:

The concrete pouring of the core wall is ongoing and has reached level 30th.

The concrete pouring of the floor's slabs at the tower area has been completed up to the 26th floor.

The 27th floor's slab columns at the tower area are complete.

The concrete pouring of the 27th-floor slab is expected to be poured on the 6th of September 2021.

The concrete pouring of the podium 10th floor's slab is complete.

The MEP work is ongoing at the basement, group, and podium floors.

Based on The First Group's interior design team and the project's architect finishing materials selection, the contractor should prepare the standard and the suite guests' room as mockups for the operator's final review and approval by the 2nd week of October 2021.

TFG's operation team and the project's consultant are having regular workshop sessions exploring the best operational options for the BOH&FOH areas.


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today .. bye bye Cayan


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2021-10-15 by Alteneiji


----------



## MICHAELG3000 (Dec 17, 2015)

> CIEL Tower is rising fast..! Now at level 34, the world’s tallest hotel is now showing off its majestic atrium gardens that rise the full height of this 82 storey building, with prime waterfront views.




















__
http://instagr.am/p/CVZw4lHJaob/


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

taken by me


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today by me


----------



## SamDubai (Nov 17, 2021)

Just now 🤩


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Last week by me (Zwamborn)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 13:*








Seventh Heaven by Andrew Madali on 500px.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Yesterday by me










and 














Dubai Property Search | Propsearch.ae
 

Propsearch.ae. Dubai property search portal for anyone searcing to buy, rent or invest in Dubai real estate. Powerful search tools help you find properties near schools and metro stations. View the best apartment and villa rentals, learn about Dubai real estate with in-depth area guides...




www.propsearch.ae


----------



## AndrzGln (Mar 18, 2009)

looks huge


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 31:*








Dubai - City Never Sleep by Ahmar Amjad on 500px.com


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

Gabriel900 said:


> Today .. bye bye Cayan
> 
> View attachment 2156450


Sad to see how Cayan Tower, one of my favorite skyscrapers in Dubai is eclipsed by another skyscraper, if I were Cayan's proprietor I would claim for the loss of bay sight 😣😡


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

update
















Dubai, United Arab Emirates. Amazing view of the beach at Dubai...


Dubai, United Arab Emirates. Amazing view of the beach at Dubai Marina. The skyscrapers overlooking the beach. Iconic destination for tourists. Summer time



www.istockphoto.com


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

OOOOOHHHHH The Core has Reached at least 300 meters!!


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> OOOOOHHHHH The Core has Reached at least 300 meters!!


I think it should be 310m


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## KissOfTheDragon (11 mo ago)

Wow the highest only hotel building of the world. WOOOOOOW


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

today


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

lol the infinity pool, I thought Dubai Harbour got flooded.


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

Cayan Tower had Complete block by ciel tower 😂 
















Dubai, UAE - 05.06.2022 - Dubai Marina district Stock Photo - Alamy


Download this stock image: Dubai, UAE - 05.06.2022 - Dubai Marina district - 2J8PKWT from Alamy's library of millions of high resolution stock photos, illustrations and vectors.




www.alamy.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Today


















Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## spectre000 (Jul 9, 2008)

I like that glass.


----------



## Ahmedn97 (Aug 27, 2015)

(08-07-2022)


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 17:*

across the gulf by duluoz cats, on Flickr


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

From the local forum



Jakob said:


> Picture taken by myself:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

kanye said:


> April 17 by _fat.jona


Damnnn why did I always look at h0t girls…

Oh wait, what if the Ciel Tower was female and says that she is prettier? 0-0


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 27:*








View to Dubai Marina by Frank Reipen on 500px.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Tallest block keeps on expanding .. what a city


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/c/ProjectTeam777


----------



## NanoRay (Dec 6, 2020)

Gabriel900 said:


> View attachment 3616089
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/c/ProjectTeam777


I wish New York would have a 700’ - 1,100’ tall skyscraper on every block. 🥺


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-24 by Alteneiji


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Taken by *Burj Khalifa fan*


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

‘World’s tallest hotel tower’ in Dubai is a year away


Located in Dubai Marina, Ciel will overtake another Dubai-based hotel, Gevora Hotel




gulfnews.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 26:*








High rise by Sricharan Madhyala on 500px.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Pictures taken by *Jakob*

View attachment 4175516


View attachment 4175519


View attachment 4175522


View attachment 4175529


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ciel Tower


Guide to Ciel Tower for property searchers and real estate investors. Everything Ciel Tower has to offer for residents and investors.




propsearch.ae













taken by *Jakob*


----------



## N830MH (Jun 26, 2015)

Wow! It's so beautiful!! Gorgeous! Can't wait to be done soon!!


----------



## The-Real-Link (Oct 9, 2004)

Looks nearly as tall as Princess Tower now! Wow!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 26:*








Sunset in Dubai by Edward Ibragimov on 500px.com


----------



## Gabriel900 (Apr 24, 2013)

Taken by me


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

Is that podium a parking structure? Why would you need that in a hotel? Is that needed for all the employees?


----------



## Cadaeib (Jan 10, 2017)

Did you know that "Ciel" means sky in french ? 
It's not far from "Le Rêve" which litterally means "The Dream".


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-12-13 by Alteneiji


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Infinity Tower is still so nice after all these years.


----------



## SkyArt (21 d ago)

21 Dec 22

Views from Cayan:


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

stopped following this thread for a while and now it's huge.


Dubai Skyline by mark.farrand4, on Flickr


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Hudson11 said:


> stopped following this thread for a while and now it's huge.
> 
> 
> Dubai Skyline by mark.farrand4, on Flickr


Same here, looks like Gevora is going to have to stop advertising itself as the Worlds Tallest Hotel now


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*December 29:*








The skyline of Dubai Marina seen from Caesars Palace Bluewaters Dubai by RudyMareelPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*January 3:*








Jumeirah Beach On The Sunset by Andrey Chizh on 500px.com


----------

